
Synopsis: Plasma Mirror Mimics Evaporating Black Hole - pizza
http://physics.aps.org/synopsis-for/10.1103/PhysRevLett.118.045001
======
ridgeguy
This seems to share at least some engineering commonality with a demonstration
of the dynamic Casimir effect [1], in which an accelerated superconducting
region functions as a moving mirror, generating microwave photons out of
quantum vacuum fluctuations.

I think it's cool and amazing that we can experimentally investigate such
phenomena with tabletop experiments.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casimir_effect#Dynamical_Casim...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casimir_effect#Dynamical_Casimir_effect)

